# Which Mini Router



## Ugs

Has anyone any experience of using the Proxxon Mini Router MOF?

http://www.minicrafttools.com/38568.html

I do not need a full size router as it will only be used for pieces for scale models, dolls house furniture etc. I cannot find an unbiased review for it.

I realise it is a little expensive but if it does a good job then that is OK.
I have looked at the Plunge Router attachment 335 for the Dremel but it does look a little flimsy and accuracy is very important for small pieces.

...or does anyone use a different model for small pieces that they would recommend?

Thanks
Keith


----------



## Gill

I don't have the router you're interested in, but I do have a Dremel which I have used in a previous router attachment model. If the latest model is anything like mine, your fears about the sturdiness of its design will be valid.

Although the fixings for the Dremel router table are also much flimsier than I would like, it does a decent enough job. Bearing in mind that a table mounted router is capable of working on much finer pieces than a hand-held router, this may be another factor for you to consider. I couldn't find a Proxxon router table as such, but they do make a micro shaper which might suit your requirements much better, even though it is pricier.


----------



## Ugs

Ooer! .. I do like that!

Hmm a few boxes of chocs and bunches of flowers, a bit of housework, finishing some diy tasks around the house over the next few weeks should secure enough brownie points for the Shaper :wink: 

Thanks for the heads up - I already have a few cutters that will fit it too.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## Gill

Ugs":2ql5a90j said:


> a few boxes of chocs and bunches of flowers, a bit of housework, finishing some diy tasks around the house over the next few weeks should secure enough brownie points for the Shaper :wink:


Dirty tactics!

If I send my hubby over, will you teach him?


----------



## Ugs

Cannot be taught I'm afraid - the knack of doing it without the other half sussing it out is either in a persons genes or not ... my youngest daughter is a master at it and even works it on me!

Cheers
Keith


----------



## Setch

Do you need to do plunging cuts?

If not, it's very easy to make a router base for dremel tools. Here's my inlay base for a dremel. Making a base which plunges smoothly and accurately is possible, but it adds a whole lot of expense and faff!


----------



## Ugs

Thank you Setch - that is certainly a short term answer that I will use whilst I manipulate wifey 

Thank you
Keith


----------

